# Another Figure 8 Attempt



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

After filming our figure 8 work on friday I spent time saturday working on his forging problems and trying to smooth out his inside circles. So all that work and of course what did it get me? Lags on the outside circles! Geez, training can be frustrating!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice placement of reinforcer with the tug!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking good ! 

Conner looks like he really enjoyed getting to work too


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Looking good !
> 
> Conner looks like he really enjoyed getting to work too


Yes he loves to heel but it amazes me how two dogs of the same breed can be so completely different! You watch me and Conner walk up and he's very happy with a wagging tail, then you watch me and Flip walk up and he's very happy too but it's like an explosion of excitedness. Flip is a blast to work with but there's something comforting also about Conner's style. It's more of a relaxed happiness. I would never try to change either one of them, that's who they are and they obviously have very different personalities.

The other thing that stood out to me is at the beginning of Conner's video when I am lifting the post off the ground, Conner immediately backs away from it. Moving posts are very scary! Flip, on the other hand, probably would have lunged for the post, grabbed it out of my hand, and trotted around the yard with it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Nice placement of reinforcer with the tug!


I always try to place the reinforcer where I want the dog. I have a problem of tending to hold rewards out a couple of inches too far away from my body. I had an instructor tell me I need to make a rule that I can't give a treat in heel position unless my thumb is touching my leg.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty work! You just motivated me to go practice figure 8's with my crew!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> Very pretty work! You just motivated me to go practice figure 8's with my crew!


Is this Beth?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was grinning while watching Connor do his heel. He is just so eager and sweet with his propeller tail.  My Danny was the same way. I made a point of doing run throughs with him after working with Jacks, simply it was like a breath of fresh air. 

Was flip jumping as high as your shoulders or was that my imagination?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Was flip jumping as high as your shoulders or was that my imagination?


 
Flip jump high? No way, had to be your imagination. If you thought you saw him grab a mouthful of my hair on one of those jumps, that was your imagination too. :uhoh:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Is this Beth?


Yes. Just joined the forum this weekend. Love it so far, really helping my cabin fever!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there! You probably hate me LOL. I'm the one that bugged you forever about getting a puppy from you and then worried so much that there wouldn't be a male for me that I grabbed a puppy from a different breeder when I saw one available that I liked. (that's the pup doing fig. 8 in the above video).

And then I saw later that you would have had plenty of males. Of course. :doh: I've even posted on the forum a few times with links to the "litter that was going to be mine."

I still visit your website occasionally, I see you and Tate are closing in on your OTCH. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Yes he loves to heel but it amazes me how two dogs of the same breed can be so completely different! You watch me and Conner walk up and he's very happy with a wagging tail, then you watch me and Flip walk up and he's very happy too but it's like an explosion of excitedness. Flip is a blast to work with but there's something comforting also about Conner's style. It's more of a relaxed happiness. I wouldn't never try to change either one of them, that's who they are and they obviously have very different personalities.
> 
> The other thing that stood out to me is at the beginning of Conner's video when I am lifting the post off the ground, Conner immediately backs away from it. Moving posts are very scary! Flip, on the other hand, probably would have lunged for the post, grabbed it out of my hand, and trotted around the yard with it.


I compare heeling with an experienced dog to putting on comfortable shoes. Heeling with a new dog is kind of like trying out rollerblades...........


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> I compare heeling with an experienced dog to putting on comfortable shoes. Heeling with a new dog is kind of like trying out rollerblades...........


Yep! I often use the analogy of a pair of jeans. Working with Flip is like wearing those fancy jeans you bought to go out in and they look nice and flashy but they're not really comfortable yet. Working Conner is like putting on the old comfy pair of jeans you wear around the house for the weekend.

Working Colby (my Lhasa Apso) is like trying to put on a pair of jeans that are two sizes too small - they don't want to cooperate!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! Looks like you got a good one! I am happy for you. The Danger/Ted babies are doing well also.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> Yes. Just joined the forum this weekend. Love it so far, really helping my cabin fever!


Welcome to the forum Beth.. I believe I met you years ago in Witchita..
Michelle


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Welcome to the forum Beth.. I believe I met you years ago in Witchita..
> Michelle


Could be. I'm still here. Can't believe I've lived in Kansas for 20 years now. Of course that would mean you met me when I was a small child........


----------

